# Led Lighting



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

After finally having some time to have the new boat on the water, I have come to the conclusion that LED lights are not even in the same league as HPS lights. Mine are the 50 watt Sealite wired for 12 volt. They cover about half the surface as the 150 HPS, the penetration is equivalent to 500 watt halogens but appears to be less light.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You have just opened a subject that is one of the most complicated in common Physics. 

It comes to questions about light radiation, radiant flux, luminous flux, luminous intensity or Candelas but to simplify it, you are only concerned about 'spread' and 'penetration' into the water. 

I'm assuming you are talking about underwater lights on your boat?

Is your objective to see fish, for fish to see you or for you to be seen? In addition, is power savings an issue? The answers to these questions are going to affect your choices. 

To simplify further, High Pressure Sodium does have more luminous intensity but burns about 10% more wattage. I think you mentioned that you moved down from 150 watts to 50 watts per light? 

The spread and penetration question is often a function of reflector design. You are experiencing more penetration but less spread, so I would say that your installer should have recommended one additional light because he has increased your penetration by narrowing the angle of the reflector. 

Just remember, if these are for fish attraction, fish see different wave lengths of radiated light.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

panhandleslim said:


> You have just opened a subject that is one of the most complicated in common Physics.
> 
> It comes to questions about light radiation, radiant flux, luminous flux, luminous intensity or Candelas but to simplify it, you are only concerned about 'spread' and 'penetration' into the water.
> 
> ...


 He and I both are Electricians we know the ins and outs hes just saying after having HPS lights now going to leds SUCKS looking for flounder to stab at night that is all.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I totally missed out on this being a flounder gigging rig. I somehow thought that you were talking about underwater lights for the transom of a boat. 

Thanks for clearing that up for me. Maybe you can use 'ins and outs' for making your next selection.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I swapped from LED (50 watt floods) to HPS this year. While there's no doubt they put out more light; listening to the Genny is taking some getting used to. Mine is a Honda EU 2000 so it's quite as far as gennys go but still makes a heck of a racket compared to a 12v battery. I switched to keep from having to recharge batteries so much during spring and summer when we fish several nights a week. When I go back to rec. Fishing though; I'll be back to LED's I think. Just to peaceful without the Genny. There's no really muddy water where I fish so they put out plenty of light. My gig handles are only 10'-12' anyway, LOL. That being said; the HPS lights are amazing when it comes to light output though!!

I think you were pushing your LED's with a Genny and converter if I remember correctly. If your going to use a Genny anyway, HPS is no doubt the superior light.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Gnwdad said:


> After finally having some time to have the new boat on the water, I have come to the conclusion that LED lights are not even in the same league as HPS lights. Mine are the 50 watt Sealite wired for 12 volt. They cover about half the surface as the 150 HPS, the penetration is equivalent to 500 watt halogens but appears to be less light.


 
So in other words you F up when you sold are your HPS stuff.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I like my LED's. If its muddy, I cant see anyway. Its nice being very quiet. Everybody to their own though. Just go with what you like.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Gnwdad said:
> 
> 
> > After finally having some time to have the new boat on the water, I have come to the conclusion that LED lights are not even in the same league as HPS lights. Mine are the 50 watt Sealite wired for 12 volt. They cover about half the surface as the 150 HPS, the penetration is equivalent to 500 watt halogens but appears to be less light.
> ...


Absolutely!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

If years down the road they come up with a LED that will put out even close to the light an HPS bulb does and can be run on DC I'd snatch the Genny off in a second. I to, love the peace and quiet but for what we do its just not a good option. If you only go a night or 2 a week the LEDS are fine. In your case, since you've already had HPS, you'll never be happy until you get some more...


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> If years down the road they come up with a LED that will put out even close to the light an HPS bulb does and can be run on DC I'd snatch the Genny off in a second. I to, love the peace and quiet but for what we do its just not a good option. If you only go a night or 2 a week the LEDS are fine. In your case, since you've already had HPS, you'll never be happy until you get some more...


I agree, there's just no comparison between the two. Truthfully I really don't even notice my Genny running.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Gnwdad said:


> I agree, there's just no comparison between the two. Truthfully I really don't even notice my Genny running.


 

Yeah after 30yrs of having one running in the back of the boat you just tune it out. Kinda like annoying people that talk a lot of SH*&^ LOL


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Like Capt hunter said.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang Duerwood this ain't good . And they look so pretty on the front of that new boat. Did you ever try raising them up higher on the rail ?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Haven't raised them yet, they did allow me to stick two last night.


----------

